# Cleaning BBS Splits with a polished lip



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I have just got my new rims.

The centres have been sprayed with aerosol can, Around 3 coats,

The lips are polished, with no clear coat on top.

I have always used Bilberry Wheel Cleaner or Dodo Juice Supernatural Wheel Cleaner on my previous wheels.

What do you suggest to keep these in top form but also making easy work for cleaning? I think the Bilberry will be mighty to harsh on them.

I have got Chemical Guys Wheel Guard also.

I use the following shampoos for my cars paintwork, Dodo Juice Apple Sour and Chemical Guys Glossoworkz.

Any tips and hints please will be most appreciated.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Use the wheel guard to seal, then before your routine washing a quick go round with the Supernatrual cleaner. You already have the correct products IMHO.


----------



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

Brilliant thanks mate!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

If you are worried about bilberry just water it down a bit more, dont think you will have an issue, but once you are clean as mentioned seal them well.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Have been asked to clean a few polished rims as well as doing my own Inovit DTM,s and i always ere on the cautious side when cleaning these .
Had a neighbour who went a little too aggressive with a set of BBS ,s and ended up having to get them proffesionally repolished after using something akin to wonder wheels but even then after they were pro cleaned you could still see the staining in the chrome . 
Just hand wash them with a light wheel cleaner Carplan,s wheel slik is amazingly good for its price make sure you remove it all afterwards then start laying the sealants .
Planet polishes Wheel seal and shine is good give them a couple of coats of this then you can either use a rim wax or as i prefere collinite 915 last ages and makes them easy to clean next time .


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Stunning wheels what model are they?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

If you keep on top of them just shampoo and water in a bucket will do.Thats all I use on mine.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want something safe, get the P21s Power Gel, look it up on the german ebay. If the wheels are sealed, shampoo water should be enough though.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im cleaning my rs' today, i used iron-x and trix to clean, and sealed them with rim shield.


----------



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys,

they are bbs rc009 and rc010


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ get the tin top off the suns out !


----------



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I know lol

Will get it off later drop it in the garage


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

They look amazing. Here's my set.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266269


----------



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

they are beautiful mate, you should be proud


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

car looks epic buddy!


----------



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks mate, need a good clean


----------

